# Shinja Buke Ryu Kenpo



## Gentle Fist (May 10, 2012)

Found this on google a few weeks ago and shot him an email (no reply as of yet).  He is just up the road from me (10 mins) and teaches kenpo.  Wanted to see if anyone as heard of this style of kenpo or knows about the head instructor John Enger.  If you search the site a little bit it appears that he sells rank via video.  I also found that he is friends with Bruce Calkins, Ashida Kim, and Frank Dux...  


http://www.shinja.us/Shinja_Buke_Ryu_Kenpo.html


----------



## clfsean (May 10, 2012)

I'm calling craptacular... but that's just me.


----------



## oaktree (May 10, 2012)

Well the name of the school sounds weird. I was trying to find the history on the style but there are so many subsections that ramble on about things I stopped looking.
  I think a martial art website should be simple in design and that site is a good example of a poorly constructed design. Go visit them see what they are about I have dropped in on some questionable teachers before I at least walked away from it gaining something.


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 10, 2012)

Yeah that is why I posted it...  It is almost as if the site eludes some major questions regarding the true identity of the art itself.  As far as visiting them goes...  there is no address listed for the actual school (if one even exists).  The address that is listed (on the contact page) comes back to an actual residence, which I am assuming is his...  Many odd things about this site the more I look at it...


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 10, 2012)

On youtube this guy is an affiliate of Shinja Buke Ryu Kenpo...  Appears to be a beginner video taping himself...


----------



## almost a ghost (May 10, 2012)

Another page for a circle jerk organization where they seem to have a lot of grandmasters in charge of this and that, paying fees to other orgs to get "recognized", and they mixed in some 'Karate for Christ'. Of course the biggest red flag and laughing point is they recognized "Ashida Kim" as a "Grandmaster" http://www.shinja.us/SMAU_Senior_Council.html


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 10, 2012)

WOW that is a lot of grandmasters in one place!!!   They have Irving Soto on there as well...  yikes


----------

